# Looking for older Four Wheel Pop up Camper



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

I know it is a long shot but looking for a Keystone or Grandby model pop up camper manufactured by Four Wheel Campers. I have found a couple in Denver area via Craigslist but hoping to find something a bit closer. I have 1968 F250 longbed so I need an older model (1980's) in order for it to fit my truck. A few pics of what I am looking for. Thanks

http://www.fourwheelcampers.com/


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

A greater long shot - Anyone have family / friends in the Denver (Elizabeth CO to be exact) area that will be coming to Texas and willing to haul a camper 

Thinking seriously about UBID.com but have never used them. Any feedback, advice about UBID ?


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a friend that used it for a boat he bought in FL. Cost him $500.00 bucks to get a boat to Tx. There's no way he could of drove there and drove back with a boat for that amount of money. No problems he said.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

in Corpus area, not sure if still for sale..
http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/rvs/3927469926.html
Austin for small truckhttp://sanantonio.craigslist.org/rvs/4013579811.html
http://austin.craigslist.org/rvs/4010538119.html
Kerrville...nice one
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/rvs/4013579811.html


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Practical looking camper. I hope you find the right one...


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the links saltbranch. I did find a newer (2003) Four Wheel Camper in Rockport but too pricey for me (8K asking price). It is very nice though. After more searching there are plenty of campers to be found but most in the Colorado area and the pacific NW (just not the ones I am looking for in Texas). I am in no hurry so I might plan a road trip at some point. Lots of similar brands too....All Terrain Campers, Alaskan, Hallmark, etc A new to me website with a lot of information on these types of campers www.wanderthewest.com


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Might get some dealer contacts in here:
http://www.truckcampermagazine.com/


----------

